# Schaudt EBL99 - adding extra circuits



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There are several spare outputs on the EBL99 that can be used to power extra circuits for lights, TV or whatever.

They are marked as Reserve 1 to 6 on the cct dgrm.

They are available in Blocks (sockets) 5 & 8.

You will need extra pin connectors to crimp or solder to the wires which then push into the spare holes in the plugs.

There are numerous different (but similar-looking) pins and you must use the correct ones.

www.vehiclewiringproducts.co.uk

has them under their order code

*3-1210*

Have fun!


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for that, I just paid 6euros to have acouple sent from Schaudt!


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Some useful bits on that site.


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*many thanks*

Hi There many thanks for this, I've been wondering whether I could get them without too much hassle.

John


----------

